# Whoohoo - New A3 Ordered



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Test drove a porper TDI Sport today. Suspension is excellent, and the car is nicely lowered over those 17 inch alloys - no cavernous gap like on the SE.

Anyway, although I could only push the salesman to a 1.5% discount + free mud flaps, I think I've did pretty well. I feel that things are hotting up with the A3 on the ordering front, so I am pretty happy with that.

There was a Mauritius Blue with blue interior at the back of the dealer, ready for cleaning and the PDI. So that clinched it for me on the colour. It looks fabulous.

So all in all, I'm getting the following in September (although the car could arrive early August):

2.0 TDI Sport
Mauritius Blue
Dark Blue Vienna Leather Sports seats
5 star alloys
Xenons
Concert II + BOSE
Light/Light sensor/Storage Packs
Through load facility
Boot mat
Rear Mats
Walnut trim

They have also offered me GAP insurance for Â£400 for 3 years cover. Sounds good (just need to arrange for the car to be crushed at the end of the 3 years!), but is it a good deal?

YEEEEHA!!! ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Wow! Congratulations - sounds gorgeous


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Thanks ccc. Roll on September. Well, not really. Coz that would mean summer is over.

My dad said he paid Â£100+ to have mudflaps fitted to his A4, so the deal is better than I thought - as long as they don't just hand me the mudflaps in a plastic bag!

Had a little read up on GAP insurance. Apparently it's only available if you are taking out finance out on the car, and it only covers any deficit between what you owe and the value you get for the car. I am only taking out a loan to cover about 45% of the value of the car, so won't be an issue. So won't bother with the GAP insurance.

Now thinking of whether to get an Ipod, and somehow connect it to the Concert II head unit (din adaptor), or a CD multichanger that also plays mp3 cds to fit in the glovebox. Probably the latter would be more useful and much cheaper.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2003)

But the Ipod would be much cooler


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

You're quite right, it would be. Plus you can use it as a portable mp3 player.

I will have to see how easily I could route the connection to the head unit, and where I could accommodate it when in use. I'd rather not start drilling holes or use harsh adhesive to fix a holder.


----------



## icruicks (Aug 1, 2002)

I'm on the lookout for a Concert II > iPod lead, a few companys are at the `in development`stage, although they seem to have them available now if you have a CD changer fitted as well ??? - i'll let you know how I get on


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Thanks ICruicks.

I think the Concert II comes ready for a multichanger - so with the relevant connection hidden away either behind the headunit, or somewhere in the boot (the factory fitted Audi multichanger for the new A3 resides in the glove box).

Searching these and other forums, I have found that there does exist an adapter from din to audio in, but it's hideously expensive: about Â£80. Although no-one has made it clear, I believe the head unit has to be fooled into thinking that there is a multi changer attached, which is why the thing is expensive. Even so, considering it's just a bunch of wires and connectors, the cost is far too high.

Good luck with finding out whatever you can!


----------

